# Back porch zone, main zone, and wife friendly



## z80analog (Oct 29, 2013)

I am swimming in PDF literature, trying to understand basic zone functions before purchase of a new a/v receiver. The budget is $1500 +/-, and I've researched Pioneer Elite SC-7*, Yamaha Aventage, Denon X4000, and a few Marantz models. But stumped is me. With the risk of being too vague, I would appreciate feedback on the following requirements:

1) Two speakers plus a subwoofer on the porch. My wife needs to be able to use an iPhone to select an internet source like Pandora, or a CD slipped into the PS3, or her most important source in the universe, Phillies on XM radio.

2) Five speakers plus subwoofer in the family room. This is the only other place to listen, or to watch; basically a 5.1 system with HDTV. In this room, my wife needs to be able to push a button that says "watch TV" or "watch PS3 DVD" or "listen to internet radio" or heaven forbid, "listen to XM". 

3) Those two above need to be completely independent of one another. Porch does its thing; family room does its thing.

4) Finally, no extra amplifiers, so I am looking for a receiver that sends power to all (except the subs of course).

What is puzzling me - I think this is the sticking point - is the subwoofer on the porch. I am not sure I've yet read that zone being able to have its own independent sub. There are so many features of these modern receivers that I would be surprised if any of them that I looked at, couldn't do what I need.

I feel like such a virgin here, being new to this board and asking for advice before contributed anything. Thank you for looking at this post and taking time to reply.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Most do not have a separate sub out for zones beyond zone 1. Some high efficiency speakers could give you enough bass running through zone 2, or having a separate 2ch receiver or low-end av receiver would offer most of the streaming options built in as long as it's a recent model. These can be found for under $300 new. This could be less money in the end, but you would still need at least a powered sub or external amp to run the passive sub if you go that route.


----------



## Harvdogg (Aug 28, 2013)

I really likt the Marantz SR7008. It has built-in Airplay for your Apply products, and lots of power for the main room and seperate zones. You would also have internet radio with the ethernet connection which will give you Pandora and XM options and internet readio. 

There are some powered subwoofers that are wirelessly ready for up to areound 100'. IM me if you would like to know more about those. :bigsmile:


----------



## z80analog (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you dougc and Harvdogg. I chose the 2012 pioneer SC-68, over the '13 model year because it provides the second zone sub and XM which was dropped in the '13 models. There will be much training of wifey cuz it's kinda, umm, full featured. Happiness abounds with iphone control, so I am all set for the baseball season. Thanks again!


----------

